# Opti Canada Inc (OPC.TO)



## Betzy (Feb 7, 2011)

Offer to buy on table from China, Trading halted on this one.
Lets see what the day will bring!$0.12


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Invested $500 at $.13 cents a share some weeks ago. Let's see.


----------



## Betzy (Feb 7, 2011)

Good one TGal, trading still halted...I might play a little if it resumes.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

I caught a news blip that equity shareholders will receive $0.12 per share.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

*Betzy:* shares stopped trading last week actually after company filed for court protection.

*Harold:* I read that too, however, deal isn't finalized yet & just as the ECA deal did not go through, who knows how this will go. At any rate, I can handle the $38.46 loss.


----------



## daddybigbucks (Jan 30, 2011)

ive been in and out of Opti for the last 7 years.

I would have to say overall, I am about even now. 

I originally bought OPTI because i always thought Nexen would buy them out, and i would end up with Nexen shares.

I bought back in big at 60c as i thought,Nexen would not let it go lower or some one would buy it for peanuts or they could go bankrupt.

Then Nexen came out with a statement that stated they had everything in place to protect them if OPC goes bankrupt to take back the company.
I knew then I was sunk but at that time it was 30c.

Long lake res. just has too much water in it to make it profitable. I think the SOR (steam to oil ratio) was 7-9% when the industry average is 2-4%.

OPC and CMT sure taught me a hard lesson that equity and debt do not work hand-in-hand. 

i have already written off my shares so whatever i get is fine but it will be interesting to see how this ends up.


----------



## cody5 (Jul 24, 2011)

*OPTI questions*

Hi guys, 
I just have a general question regarding the recent announcement of CNOOC buying OPTI for 2.1 B.

what happens to the existing OPTI shareholders? in the news it says that most of the 2.1 B goes to repay the debt, only 34 M goes to the current shareholders which works out to be 12C per share. and after the completion, OPTI will be a wholly-owned subsidiary of CNOOC. 

What does this mean to the current shareholders? does it mean that all the current shares will be bought out by CNOOC for 12C per share? or does it mean something else. 

I am not so familiar with the Canadian rules and regulations regarding the purchase of a public company. Can someone please clearfy my question and if possible, provide examples of similar transaction from previously successful buyouts. 

Thanks


----------

